# Yogurt Drops?



## Leo

Hi,
My sister wanted to make a gourmet dog biscuits with yogurt drops to use, but I told her that I could probably find someway to make them so she won't have to buy them. Anyway, I was thinking of making yogurt and possibly drying the yogurt in little dolops in the oven. Has anyone made them before? Tips?
Thanks,
Megan
DH watched the little one so I could do a search and showed me how to do that thing("") to search for the yogurt drops, here's a recipe I've found so far, hopefully more to come. 
I have a recipe...



> I make mine in TEENY ratty bite sized drops. I snip off the VERY end of a ziplock bag, to make drops the size of, or smaller than those TEENY chocolate drops. The dogs like them too  I usually use cheereos/the healthy type of cheereos without all the damned sugar, and break those into 1/4 sized pieces to give as treats instead of sweets. The rats love them just the same and they are good for them!
> 
> Homemade Yogurt Drops
> 
> 1 cup of powdered milk
> 1/4 cup soy powder
> 4 oz bottle baby juice
> 2 tsp corn starch
> 
> mix powdered milk, soy powdered milk and juice in pan and heat over medium heat until it forms a thick paste. Add corn starch turn to low and cook for about 3 more minutes stirring to prevent scorching. Put paste into icing bag and squeeze out drops onto wax paper. Place in fridge to cool then sit out on the counter to room temp approximately 3 to 4 hours to allow to dry. Store in air tight container.


----------



## Sondra

Why not just use plain yogurt for mixing up the dog bisquits ?? seems like a lot of waste of time and energy to make something your gona smush up and put in a batter.


----------



## Amanda Lee

:yeahthat A lot of work for it to be mixed in. It would save you time and money. 

Time = Money at my house


----------



## Amanda Lee

I also make my own yogurt. It is so easy and good.

If you need the recipe I will be happy to post it. I am sure there is a recipe here, probably more than one :lol


----------



## Leo

I'll ask her about the recipe, why it needs to be yogurt drops instead of yogurt. I've look at the recipes but the yogurt drops are more like icing or used as icing for dog bones. 

Thanks for the yogurt recipe though, I have one that I love, just haven't had time yet to see if it'll dry up like she wants.
Thanks,
Megan


----------

